# lionel 2443 Passenger car window strips



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I just bought a Lionel 2443 Tuscan passenger car on eBay. This car is like new except for one thing; the window strips are dry, curled and too short. I want to replace them. They don't have people silhouettes.

Jeff Kane sells sheets of plastic and you need to cut them to fit.
The online Lionel library says they were clear. Jeff says he thinks they were somewhat opaque, but I got the feeling he was guessing.
The ones in the car are not clear, but I think this could be the result of 60+ years of fading.

Does anyone remember how they looked when new? If you do remember, I will bestow on you the designation of "Master Lionel Historian"


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

According to the books I have, it states that they used clear strips, WITHOUT SILHOUETTES. A good resource for identifying Lionel Postwar online is Tandem Associates. Here is a link to the car you are asking about.

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2443_passenger_car.htm


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

teledoc said:


> According to the books I have, it states that they used clear strips, WITHOUT SILHOUETTES. A good resource for identifying Lionel Postwar online is Tandem Associates. Here is a link to the car you are asking about.
> 
> http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2443_passenger_car.htm


I'm going with clear. How else would the people see out the window? Makes sense to me.
Anyone out there disagree?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably go with the frosted look if you're not going to put interiors in, otherwise the lighted interior looks pretty silly.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

They are supposed to be clear. I guess Lionel was going for the 'railroad museum refurbishing in process' look.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Window inserts*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd probably go with the frosted look if you're not going to put interiors in, otherwise the lighted interior looks pretty silly.


Being the purist that I am if they came clear I want clear.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm more in to cosmetics, if the clear strips look into an unfinished interior, I'd have to do something about that.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm more in to cosmetics, if the clear strips look into an unfinished interior, I'd have to do something about that.


Agree with John. Don't want to see light bulb sockets and wires. I would also use opaque plastic. Michaels has it. Just my opinion.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

If you go for the modified window routine you can always print your own!









Office Depot no longer sells this exact item, but they do have comparable ink-jet transparency sheets. Perfect for printing custom windows with silhouettes in black or color.

Will require a little planning to come out in the right size.:smokin:


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Clear*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm more in to cosmetics, if the clear strips look into an unfinished interior, I'd have to do something about that.


I never question the infinite wisdom of Lionel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Newtown Joe said:


> I never question the infinite wisdom of Lionel.


Well, there's where we part company.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with John; even mighty Lionel made their share of mistakes.


----------

